# Wrong info on invited EOI



## Desert_Cowboy

Hello. I was invited for 491 Family Sponsored visa but on my EOI I accidentally indicated my sponsor as "COUSIN" when it was to supposed to be my AUNT (they are thesame person) and all documents show her as my AUNT. Can I change this to AUNT during visa application? Or will this be a ground for refusal? What would you think would be the best thing to do. I cannot let this past as I will be losing point to age this November. Thanks


----------

